# Διαδηλώσεις μαθητών (και) στη Γαλλία



## Lexoplast (Apr 16, 2008)

Αντιδρώντας στα σχέδια της κυβέρνησης Σαρκοζί για μείωση των κονδυλίων για την εκπαίδευση και του διδακτικού προσωπικού, μαθητές και καθηγητές κατεβαίνουν σε μαζικές διαδηλώσεις. Μέχρι στιγμής, ο αρμόδιος υπουργός αρνείται να διαπραγματευτεί. Tα περισσότερα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ πρέπει να ασχοληθούν με τη Σου Λι και τα εξώγαμα των τραγουδιστών, αλλά ευτυχώς υπάρχει και το ίντερνετ.


----------

